# Bonjour



## Cleurun (Jul 20, 2007)

Hiya all.

I am new. (obviously.):smile:

I hope things don't get too serious around here.


----------



## Destroyer (Jul 20, 2007)

Serious? Here? Try reading a few threads. Hi, by the way.


----------



## Baron (Jul 20, 2007)

Its okay as long as you stay out of the alligator pool.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Nickie (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Cleurun!


----------



## Cleurun (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you for the welcomes. I use to write quite a bit but not in recent years. I enjoyed writing travel stories but they have become so 'old hat' now. Everyone travels and has their own story. (whine.)

Maybe someone could tell me what the most popular genre is at present. I am out of touch with new books because I now live in France where all the books are, of course, in French. I don't read French well.


----------

